# Fischsterben



## nolli (30. Okt. 2012)

Hallo,
bei uns im Garten gibt es einen Naturteich,der cirka 30 40 quadratmeter groß ist. An der tiefsten Stelle ist er 2m tief. Als wir letztes Jahr  im Oktober einzogen gab es cirka 13 Fische im Teich, darunter auch 4 große Kois.
Den Winter haben alle gut überstanden. Der Teich war verwildert,also habe ich Brombeersträuche und Unkraut entfernt. Wir haben die Fische auch regelmäßig gefüttert.
Im Juli stellte ich dann fest,dass sich die Fische extrem vermehrt hatten.Vor 2 Wochen kam zum ersten Mal der __ Fischreiher und holte sich Fische und seit einer Woche  schwimmen die Fische sehr weit oben und schnappen nach Luft. Die großen Kois habe ich alle tot aus dem Wasser geholt,haben aber keine Verletzungen. Heute morgen haben wir das Wasser untersuchen lassen(per Schnelltest)alles in Ordnung. Eine Pumpe für einen Bachlauf gibt es an dem Teich auch,lief bisher aber nicht.Direkt neben dem Teich steht eine riesige Weide.
Es hat sich mindestens 5 Jahre keiner um den Teich gekümmert und alles war gut,jetzt komme Ich ,pflege den Teich und alle Fische sterben. Auf dem Grund vom Teich liegen aber sehr viele Blätter und Äste die vergammeln.
Wer kann mir helfen?
Sollen wir die Pumpe laufen lassen?


----------



## underfrange (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Hallo. Welche Werte hast du getestet? Und mach auf jeden Fall erst mal einen Wasserwechsel und schau dabei das du Sauerstoff ins Wasser bekomst. Poste bitte auf jeden Fall die Wasserwerte die du ermittelt hast


----------



## underfrange (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Und wenn zuerst dir großen Fische sterben, deutet das auf Sauerstoffmangel hin


----------



## nolli (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Wir haben das Wasser bei DEHNER GARTENCENTER testen lassen. War ein Teststreifen mit mehreren Werten.(PH, Phosphor,Stickstoff,?)
Wie funktioniert denn ein Wasserwechsel bei einem großen Naturteich?
Könnte ich denn den Wasserlauf anmachen?Bringt das genug?
Sauerstofftabletten bei diesem riesigen Teich brigen wohl nichts?!
Und was mache Ich gegen das Überangebot an Nährstoffen?


----------



## Zacky (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Nach deiner Schilderung zu urteilen, was ohne Fotos schwer wird, kann zumindest Sauerstoffmangel ein Inidiz sein. Wenn der Teich jedoch genügend freie Oberfläche besitzt, sollte sich hier der Sauerstoff anreichern. Bei dem von Dir bezifferten Besatz sollte es keinen Überbesatz geben. Bei 13 Fischen, davon 4 Kois, was ist der Rest? Du sagtest etwas von extremer Vermehrung? Was heißt extrem bzw. wieviel Fische sind bei Dir extrem? Ein Wassertest mit dem Teststreifen ist nicht unbedingt ausreichend. Auch wäre eine Keimdruckmessung und die Sauerstoffsättigung im Teich zu prüfen. Nicht immer zeigen Fische äußerliche Symptome an, welche mit bloßem Auge zu sehen sind, wenn sie unter starken Parasitenbefall leiden.

Ein Wasserwechsel wäre angebracht, also Tauchpumpe rein und etwa 20-30 Prozent Wasser abpumpen und wieder mit neuem Wasser befüllen. ist bei den Temperaturen jedoch nur bedingt günstig, da große Temperaturschwankungen auch negativ auf die Fische wirken können. Zusätzlich eine Sauerstoffpumpe am Teich installieren und Sprudler rein, damit zusätzlicher Sauerstoff angereichert werden kann.

Wenn die verbliebene Anzahl an Fische überschaubar ist, prüfe bitte, ob du die Fische vielleicht eher aus dem Teich holst, im Keller, Garage oder Schuppen in einem entsprechend großen Behälter über den Winter bringst. Dann im Frühjahr den Schmodder und Schmutz aus dem Teich geholt, alles wieder ein wenig erneuern und dann unter Umständen gaaaaanz viele Teichpflanzen einsetzen, die Sauerstoff produzieren und die verbliebenen Nährstoffe aufarbeiten. Jetzt vor dem Winter eine Großreinigung vom Teich ist eher unzweckmäßig.

Auch zu überlegen wäre, die Installation eines Filter nach der Teichreinigung. Stelle bitte mal noch Fotos und ein paar weitere Daten und Fakten zum Teich ein. Vieles lässt sich über Bilder besser beurteilen und erklären, als reine Spekulationen.


----------



## jolantha (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Hallo Nolly,
:Willkommen2

wenn ich Deinen Beitrag so lese, ist ja wohl alles schief gegangen, was schief gehen kann.
Zacky hat Dir ja schon gute Ratschläge gegeben.
Woher weißt Du denn, daß der Teich 2 m tief ist ?
Wenn 5 Jahre nicht entschlammt wurde,ist bestimmt genug Modder unten drin. ( Durch vergammeltes Laub etc. )
Die sich bildenden Faulgase machen den Sauerstoff im Wasser ruckzuck platt.
Eine Wasserprobe solltest Du mal von unten nehmen, und nicht von der Oberfläche.


----------



## nolli (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Das mit den Faulgasen haben wir uns auch schon gedacht, vorallem weil Ich jetzt immer dabei war die Blätter der großen Weide vom Teich abzukäschern.Im vorderen Bereich des Teiches kamen dann einige alte gammelige Blätter hoch.
Alles was Ich von dem Teich weiß, ist an sich hörensagen,da wir erst letztes Jahr eingezogen sind und der Teich vor sich hin schlummerte.


----------



## Joerg (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Hallo Nolly,
:Willkommen2

das Füttern war zwar gut gemeint, hat aber möglicherweise viele Nährstoffe in den Teich gebracht. 
Lass die sich erst mal von dem Ernähren, was in dem großen Teich an Naturnahrung vorhanden ist.

Falls es Sauerstoffmangel war, wo einiges darauf hindeutet, kannst du mit einem großen Luftsprudler schnell für Ausgleich sorgen. Die kosten auch nicht so viel.
Der ist auch im Sommer ganz hilfreich, da dann der Sauerstoffgehalt absinken kann.
Die Pumpe nun anzuwerfen sollte wegen der Auskühlung weniger Sinn machen. 

Den Boden lass erst mal in Ruhe, da das Aufwirblen der Blätter erst die tieferen Schichten mit den Faulgasen freilegt.

Vor dem Winter kannst du nicht mehr so viel machen. Schreib mal ein paar Details zum Teich und stell Bilder ein. Dann finden wir schon eine Lösung.


----------



## nolli (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Hallo,
estmal danke an alle die mir bisher geantwortet haben,Damit Ihr euch ein Bild vom Teich machen könnt habe poste ich ein paar Photos.Leider war wieder einer von den Größeren tod. Die Pumpe für den kleinen Wasserlauf läuft ab heute wieder.
Viele Grüße. Nolli


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

schöner Naturteich, aber nix für Koi...  find ich zumindest....  ICH persönlich würd da entweder  alle Goldis und sonstige Fische rausholen und nur Biotopfische einsetzen... ODER das ganze Ding rausreissen und nen neuen Teich machen... ( haben wir 2010 hinter uns gebracht)


----------



## dragsterrobby (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Oh oh oh, das viele Laub und das evtl. schon über Jahre, da möcht ich nicht wissen wie tief du im Schlamm stehst, wenn du da rein gehst!!
Auch wenn es viel Arbeit ist und die Jahreszeit auch nicht die beste dafür aber da muß erstmal alles raus. 
Die Uferbepflanzung zurück schneiden, so das man vernünftig überall ran kommt!! Fische alle raus, soweit das möglich ist und dann das Wasser abpumpen. Erst dann wirst du sehen was von der 2 Metertiefe noch übrig ist!!
Dann den ganzen Schlamm raus und alles bissel zurecht rücken, so wie es dir gefällt und frisches Wasser rein.
Pumpe für den Wasserlauf laufen lassen und evtl. dafür sorgen das der Wasserlauf auch genug Sauerstoff ins Wasser bringt, evtl. Gefälle verändern damit es ordentlich sprudeln kann/muß!


----------



## Zacky (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Hi Nolli.

So auf den ersten Blick habt ihr da ja ein schönes Fleckchen Erde, aber da muss wirklich was gemacht werden. Wie ich auf den Bildern erkennen konnte, sind also doch etwas mehr als 13 Fische im Teich. :? Wie die anderen auch schon sagten, solltest Du den Teich grundsätzlich auf Vordermann bringen, auch wenn jetzt wieder Andere sagen, dass da soviel kleines Leben im Teich sein wird. 

Ja, OK!! jetzt ihr , aber auf Dauer wird der Teich keine Freude machen. 

Die Uferbepflanzung würde ich recht großzügig und weiträumig entfernen, da es auch nicht wirklich nach reinen Teich- oder Uferpflanzen aussieht. Das Laub einer Weide ist natürlich ein ganz großes Ärgernis, aber vielleicht kann man den Baum in einem gewissen Rahmen zurückschneiden und insbesondere die Äste über dem Teich entfernen. Für das kommende Herbstjahr solltet ihr mal über ein Laubschutznetz nachdenken, um wenigstens einen Teil des Laubes abzufangen.

Die Fische sollten raus, zumindest sollte ein Großteil der Fische in eine neue Heimat gegeben werden. Dann im Frühjahr, wie schon erwähnt, Wasser ablassen, den Grund von Schmodder und Schmutz befreien. Ist der Teich eigentlich mit Folie ausgelegt worden? Kann man abschätzen bis wohin die Folie liegt, also wie groß tatsächlich der Teich ist? Es hat auch den Anschein das der Wasserstand deutlich tiefer als ursprunglich ist?  Nicht das die Folie oberhalb schon beschädigt ist, dann wäre eine Totalerneuerung anzuraten. 
Der Bachlauf sieht interressant aus, ist aber auch nur ein Wasserspiel. Vielleicht ist es möglich den Bachlauf in der kommenden Saison soweit umzubauen, dass er als Pflanzenfiltergraben fungiert. Damit will ich sagen, dass er etwas anders und breiter gemacht wird, wo viele Teichpflanzen dann einen Platz finden, die einiges an Nährstoffen ziehen. Hast du sonst im Teich ein paar Flachzonen, welche üppig bepflanzt werden könnten? Das ist auf den Bildern alles nicht so recht zu erkennen.


----------



## Joerg (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Hallo Nolli,

vielen Dank für die Bilder, da kann man sich besser vorstellen, wie der aktuelle Zustand ist. 
So ein großer Teich benötigt in der Regel wenig Pflege. 
Was sich über die Jahre am Boden an Biomasse angesammelt hat, sollte man mal entsorgen, damit er nicht in den Massen von Laub erstickt.
Das passiert mit natürlichen Gewässern auch und dann wird das verfügbare Wasservolumen mit der Zeit weniger.
Falls man Fische darin halten will, sollte man der Natur etwas entgegenwirken und die Einträge entfernen.
Die Vermehrungsrate bei ausreichendem Nahrungsangebot ist enorm, was dann die biologische Abbauleistung des Teichs schnell überfordern kann.


----------



## nolli (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Also, den Teich wegmachen und neu geht leider nicht.
Wir wohnen dort nur zur Miete und dürfen den Teich mitbenutzen. Früher war der Teich wie ein Schrebergarten verpachtet,aber seit mindestens 5 Jahren kümmert sich keiner.
Es ist laut Aussagen von Nachbarn ein Naturteich, also ist keine Folie vorhanden.
Das __ Schilf kann Ich aber doch stehen lassen, oder. Um den Teich herum schneide Ich alles großzügig weg,aber es dauert halt.
Ich habe nur keine Idee wem Ich die Fische geben könnte.
Den Schlamm entfernen geht nur wenn der Teich leer ist,oder überstehen Fische eine solche "reinigung".

Nochmals Danke für eure Ratschläge  
.


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Naturteich heisst nicht, dass da keine Folie drin ist


----------



## Zacky (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Beim Naturteich wird es dann aber noch schwieriger, diesen von Schlamm und Modder zu befreien und Wasserwechsel gestaltet sich dann auch nicht so einfach, denn ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass er dann einen natürlichen Zulauf besitzen sollte. Oder liege ich da jetzt völlig falsch!? Das wird interressant!


----------



## jolantha (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Zacky, 
das wäre mein Traum, einen Teich mit einem natürlichen Zulauf zu besitzen !
 (Es muß ja nicht gleich die Rhein-Quelle sein )


----------



## nolli (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Wie gesagt,Ich weiß alles über diesen Teich von unseren Nachbarn.
Also Folie ist wirklich nicht vorhanden.
Einen ZUlauf ,in Form einer Quelle haben wir auch nicht.
Der Teich wird nur gespeist durch Regenwasser und Grundwasser. Das ganze Gelände liegt an Hang und ist sehr groß,da es früher mal ein Bauernhof mit Feldern war.


----------



## nolli (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Ich finde das schön das Zacky das interessant findet. Ich bin gerade etwas verzweifelt,da Ich eher ein Botaniker bin und den Teich als zusätzliche Ruheoase nutzen wollte.
Ich finde es nur schrecklich die ganzen schönen Fische tot aus dem Teich zu holen und bin deshalb froh, das Ihr alle so gute Tipps auf Lager habt


----------



## jolantha (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Nolly, hast Du denn jetzt schon mal einen Sauerstoffspender ( Sprudler ) in den Teich gehängt.
Das ist meines Erachtens jetzt erst mal das Wichtigste !!


----------



## nolli (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Ist bestellt und kommt morgen.
Können wir denn den Bachlauf noch laufen lassen? Die Pumpe hat mein Mann wieder zum laufen bekommen


----------



## jolantha (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Ja, Nolli, 
solange du keinen Sauerstoff, wie auch immer in den Teich bekommst, laß die Pumpe laufen, wenns 
geht sogar bis zum Frost. 
Hast Du denn schon Frischwasser nachgefüllt ( Brunnen etc. ) ??


----------



## dragsterrobby (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*



nolli schrieb:


> Das ganze Gelände liegt an Hang und ist sehr groß,da es früher mal ein Bauernhof mit Feldern war.



Hallo nolli, 
so wie du es beschreibst, kann ich mir Grundwasser nicht wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## nolli (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Frage unsere Vermieterin nochmal,aber wir haben auch einen Brunnen hier auf dem Gelände.
Wobei mein Mann der Meinung ist,das im vorderen Bereich ein Zulauf sein muss.War letztes Jahr im Winter auch nicht so dick zugefroren.


----------



## jolantha (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*



> Einen ZUlauf ,in Form einer Quelle haben wir auch nicht.





> Wobei mein Mann der Meinung ist,das im vorderen Bereich ein Zulauf sein muss



Nolli, könnt ihr Euch da mal einigen !
Es ist doch bis jetzt noch gar nichts gemacht, um eine Besserung der Verhältnisse herzustellen !


----------



## dragsterrobby (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Moin, sorry aber alles sehr wiedersprüchig, damit kann niemand was anfangen.


----------



## nolli (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

tut mir leid, aber hier beruht alles auf hören -sagen. Der Mann der den Teich so gestaltet hat,lebt nun leider auch nicht mehr.
Zur verbesserung der Verhältnisse haben wir die Teichpumpe repariert und laufen lassen. Der Sauerstoffsprudler ist bestelltund wird heute geliefert.


----------



## jolantha (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*



> Und mach auf jeden Fall erst mal einen Wasserwechsel und schau dabei das du Sauerstoff ins Wasser bekomst


     von Uwe



> Ein Wasserwechsel wäre angebracht, also Tauchpumpe rein und etwa 20-30 Prozent Wasser abpumpen und wieder mit neuem Wasser befüllen.


     von Zacky



> Falls es Sauerstoffmangel war, wo einiges darauf hindeutet, kannst du mit einem großen Luftsprudler schnell für Ausgleich sorgen.


      von Jörg



> Pumpe für den Wasserlauf laufen lassen und evtl. dafür sorgen das der Wasserlauf auch genug Sauerstoff ins Wasser bringt, evtl. Gefälle verändern damit es ordentlich sprudeln kann/muß!


von Günter


> Hast Du denn schon Frischwasser nachgefüllt ( Brunnen etc. ) ??


   von mir

Also, Ratschläge genug, und was ist davon umgesetzt ??


----------



## nolli (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Also ca. 4 Std Laub geharkt und den Teich abgekeschert.
Bachlauf laufen lassen, Sauerstoffsprudler bekommen und installiert.
Neues Wasser zulaufen lassen.
Die Fische die noch leben,hängen auch nicht mehr an der Wasseroberfläche sondern sind schon etwas tiefer.


----------



## dragsterrobby (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Na dann sind wir ja alle gespannt und hoffen das es was gebracht hat
Du wirst aber nicht drumm herum kommen, den Teich in der Tiefe zu säubern!!


----------



## Joerg (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Hallo nolli,
ich denke, dass du einiges dafür getan hast den aktuellen Notstand zu beseitigen. 
Biomasse rausgeholt, die im Winter vergammelt, Bachlauf in Gang gebracht (Bitte nicht zu lange laufen lassen, da damit das Wasser in der Nacht stark ausgekühlt wird), Sprudler bringt mehr Sauerstoff ein. 

Eine vollständige Sanierung und möglicherweise auch etwas Technik wird wohl erst im nächsten Jahr sinnvoll sein. 

Es sollte bis dahin ausreichend Zeit geben sich verschiedene Meinungen dazu einzuholen und dann das zu machen, was man persönlich für angemessen hält.


----------



## jolantha (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Hallo Nolly,
das hört sich ja doch schon richtig gut an !!
Das Wichtigste ist doch, daß kein Fisch mehr gestorben ist.
Ich drück Dir ganz dolle die Daumen, daß sie den Winter jetzt auch noch gut überstehen.

Und denk dran, Sprudler in die Flachzone, damit der Teich nicht zu sehr auskühlt, und falls die Eisschicht 
Dein Sprudelloch dicht machen will, einfach ein bißchen warmes Wasser drauf.
Niemals Löcher in das Eis hacken, kann Deine Fische umbringen ( Schwimmblase platzt )


----------

